# Getting India Visitor Visa without UAE Residency



## Mac711 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone.

I am a US citizen on a 30-day visitor visa here in Dubai. I would like to travel to India. I have read I need to have a UAE residence visa to apply for an India visitor visa. I will not be traveling back to the US before the India trip.

Does anyone know?

Thanks a lot for any help!!

Mark


----------



## Indian_Habibi (Dec 22, 2009)

Indian Passport And Visa Services Center

Not sure. But you could contact the folks at the above link . Good Luck !


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

in 99% of the cases it is only possible to apply for a visa in the country of your permanent residence....in ypur cae the US


----------



## Hilbo (Dec 27, 2009)

Lenochka said:


> in 99% of the cases it is only possible to apply for a visa in the country of your permanent residence....in ypur cae the US


I am a UK citizen. on a visitor visa in Dubai, and got a 3month visa to India. It takes a while, think it was 10 working days. You have to go to the big post office downtown with passport photos etc. do the business & wait. Hope this helps


----------



## Mac711 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Thanks!*



Hilbo said:


> I am a UK citizen. on a visitor visa in Dubai, and got a 3month visa to India. It takes a while, think it was 10 working days. You have to go to the big post office downtown with passport photos etc. do the business & wait. Hope this helps



Thanks a lot for the quick replies. I'll try to sort it this weekend and confirm success.

Thanks again!!!


----------

